# Annoncement: Betta Day is Official!



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello! I am happy to annonce that we at bettafish.com have created the first annual Betta Day! It will be held November 14th! This is just a holiday to celebrate your betta(s)! Tell ALL your betta loving friends!

This holiday is designed for owners everywhere to celebrate their bettas! So may I be the first (maybe) to wish you...

...HAPPY BETTA DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_(proof of event)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=512985#post512985_


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice, but too bad I came on to late to celebrate lol.


----------



## hoglahoo (Nov 15, 2010)

Great, I just joined the forum today. Oh well, I guess I have something to look forward to 364 days from now :fun:


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Soooo sad I missed it ;( But here's my beauty


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Check with the IBC ( International Betta Congress ) about this, and maybe you can get it officially super official.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just because Normal Super Official isn't good enough. It has to be Official Super Official.:razz:


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

It is official super official!!!!!!!!


----------

